
Playstation 5 specifications revealed – but design is still a mystery - severine
https://www.theguardian.com/games/2020/mar/19/playstation-5-specifications-revealed-but-design-is-still-a-mystery
======
severine
Seems like a better (albeit similar) article has been submitted at almost the
same time:

[https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2020-plays...](https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2020-playstation-5-specs-
and-tech-that-deliver-sonys-next-gen-vision)

Discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22627899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22627899)

Mods, feel free to merge or whatever if this gets traction.

